# Applet vertrauen später anzeigen



## codix (6. Feb 2007)

Hallo,

wie kann ich es erreichen, dass die GUI meines Applets erst vollständig geladen und angezeigt wird, und erst wenn entsprechende sicherheitskritischen Dinge geladen werden, eine Warnmeldung kommt, a la 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





bye


----------



## dieta (6. Feb 2007)

Das kannst du überhaupt nicht beeinflussen. Das liegt allein bei der VM bzw. bei dem Browser auf Client-Seite und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## codix (6. Feb 2007)

dieta hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das kannst du überhaupt nicht beeinflussen. Das liegt allein bei der VM bzw. bei dem Browser auf Client-Seite und das ist auch gut so.



Achso, auch wenn in der ersten "Sequenz" kein gefährlicher Code ausgeführt wird?


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Feb 2007)

Das würde nur funktionieren, wenn du eine weitere Webseiten laden würdest, welche dann das kritische Applet enthält.


----------

